# Bosch intuvia display stuck (hidden screw prevents sliding off)



## RockySpieler (Jan 8, 2012)

Just a quick note that on some Bosch intuvia displays the manufacturer fits a security screw underneath. It was a Torx screw on my bike and can be accessed once you remove the 2 handle bar clamps.

I could not get the display off my lapierre Overvolt, and thought something must be off. Eventually I noticed the screw underneath, but I had already pulled, lubed and pryed at it fall too much for my liking.

Hopefully it may help others who have been yanking away at it without any joy.....


----------

